# app-crypt/mit-krb5 build fails

## gaebb3r

Hio,

as I got the time to update my Gentoo installation for the first time since months, I have one problem left that prevents me from getting all newest package versions installed and finish the major update.

Independent of which version of the package app-crypt/mit-krb5 I use (tried with 1.11.4 and 1.12.1 from the portage) the build always fails.

As I use a tmpfs for /var/tmp/portage (limited to 12 GB) I have already tried with a local /var/tmp/portage which didn't improve anything.

Maybe something of this is helpful for you.....

```
agph-v4 ~ # emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.7-gentoo-r1-default x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1-default-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16390048 total,   8463572 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Jan 2014 08:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-align-stringops -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-align-stringops -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="16bit-indices 3ds 64bit X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acpi activefilter addbookmarks aim alias alisp alsa amd64 amr apache2 apm asf async audacious audiofile autoreplace bash-completion bdf bidi binary-drivers bindist bl blender-game branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cgi chroot cjk cli connectionstatus consolekit contactnotes contentcache corefonts cpudetection cracklib css ctype cups cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus declarative device-mapper dhcp directfb disassembler dmx dri dssi dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr eap-tls emboss emovix enca encode exif extensions fat fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fltk fluidsynth foomaticdb fortran fping fpx ftp fuse gcj gconf gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glade glib glut gmp gphoto2 grammar graphviz gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile hash highlight history httpd iconv icq icu id3tag imagemagick imlib inifile ipod jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdrive kipi lame lash lcms libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libwww lights live lm_sensors lua lzo m17n-lib mad maildir matroska mbox md5sum memlimit mikmod milter mime mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng mod modperl modplug modules mono motif mouse mozdom mozilla mozsha1 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer multilib musepack music musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas ncurses netcdf netjack network networking nfs nis nls nntp nowlistening nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia nxclient objc objc++ objc-gc ocaml odk offensive ofx ogg ogre openal opengl openmp osc oscar ospfapi oss pam pango parse-clocks pcap pcntl pcre pdf pg-intdatetime phonon php physfs pic plasma player plotutils pmu png policykit portaudio posix povray ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime radius rar rdesktop readline reiser4 reiserfs rplay rpm rsh rtc rtsp samba sasl sdl sdl-image sdlaudio semantic-desktop sensord serial server session sharedmem shout silc simplexml slp smp sndfile sockets socks5 softquota sound source sourceview sox speex spell sql sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream stroke subtitles subversion svg swat swig syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd texteffect tga themes theora threads thunderbird tidy tiff timidity tk transcode translator truetype twolame udev udisks unicode unzip upower usb v4l vcd vcdx vda vdr vhosts videos vim vim-pager vim-syntax vlm vnc vorbis vt wavpack wddx webdav webkit webpresence winbind winpopup wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x11vnc x264 xanim xcb xcf xcomposite xen xface xforms xfs xgetdefault xhtml xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsettings xskatcards xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -L../lib  -march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-align-stringops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o rtest rtest.o kdc_transit.o -lkdb5  -lgssrpc -lgssapi_krb5 -lgssrpc -lgssapi_krb5 -lkrb5 -lk5crypto -lcom_err -lkrb5support  -lkeyutils -lresolv  -ldl

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kdc'

making all in kadmin...

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin'

making all in kadmin/cli...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin/cli'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include -I. -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-align-stringops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c kadmin.c

kadmin.c: In Funktion »extended_com_err_fn«:

kadmin.c:208:5: Warnung: Funktion könnte möglicher Kandidat für Formatattribut »gnu_printf« sein [-Wmissing-format-attribute]

kadmin.c: In Funktion »kadmin_delpol«:

kadmin.c:1709:14: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

kadmin.c: In Funktion »kadmin_renameprinc«:

kadmin.c:708:14: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

kadmin.c: In Funktion »kadmin_delprinc«:

kadmin.c:647:14: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

mk_cmds kadmin_ct.ct

/usr/bin/mk_cmds: line 51: /var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.bpm8av/bin/ebuild-helpers/sed: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include -I. -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-align-stringops -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c kadmin_ct.c

kadmin_ct.c:1:1: Fehler: unbekannter Typname: »ss_request_entry«

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: geschweifte Klammern um Skalar-Initialisierung [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »ssu00001[0]«) [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »ssu00001[0]«) [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »ssu00001[0]«) [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »ssu00001[0]«) [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »ss_request_table« [-Wimplicit-int]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung [standardmäßig aktiviert]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »ss_request_table«) [standardmäßig aktiviert]

make[2]: *** [kadmin_ct.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin/cli'

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin'

make: *** [all-recurse] Fehler 1

 * ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'
```

Thanks a lot for any assistance!

----------

## shuuraj

Whats the output for gcc-config -c?

----------

## Hu

Based on the OP's emerge --info, I expect his answer will be x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3.  Why do you think his compiler choice is relevant?  The error message mentions a missing type.

----------

## shuuraj

I had a similiar issue and gcc wasnt linked correctly. After fixing that and rebuilding gcc it worked for me.

----------

## wonski

I've got the same error.

```
pabo-dell-gentoo pawel # emerge --info =app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.10.17-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-3110M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8168660 total,   3394416 free

KiB Swap:    1046524 total,   1046524 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Jan 2014 07:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.1-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.iso88592"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa authdaemond berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gtk iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline samba sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session skype spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis winbind wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en_GB en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## ZMaroti

I have the same problem as well:

```
$ gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

```

```
emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo' 

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.13.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2044320 total,    108348 free

KiB Swap:    1004024 total,    898540 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Jan 2014 07:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.1-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="hu_HU.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/opt/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 avahi avi berkdb bmp branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dga dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran freetype gd gdbm gdu gif gles2 gmp gpm gtk gtk3 hal iconv icu imlib ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nas ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp openvg pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds python qt3support quicktime readline real samba sdl secure-delete session slang spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlinks systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wma wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="had-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="hu en en_US en_GB de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC

```

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include -I. -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c kadmin.c

kadmin.c: In function ‘extended_com_err_fn’:

kadmin.c:208:5: warning: function might be possible candidate for ‘gnu_printf’ format attribute [-Wmissing-format-attribute]

kadmin.c: In function ‘kadmin_delpol’:

kadmin.c:1709:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

kadmin.c: In function ‘kadmin_renameprinc’:

kadmin.c:708:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

kadmin.c: In function ‘kadmin_delprinc’:

kadmin.c:647:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

mk_cmds kadmin_ct.ct

/usr/bin/mk_cmds: line 51: /home/opt/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.BvdTOQ/bin/ebuild-helpers/sed: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include -I. -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c kadmin_ct.c

kadmin_ct.c:1:1: error: unknown type name ‘ss_request_entry’

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: braces around scalar initializer [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: (near initialization for ‘ssu00001[0]’) [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: (near initialization for ‘ssu00001[0]’) [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: (near initialization for ‘ssu00001[0]’) [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:2:5: warning: (near initialization for ‘ssu00001[0]’) [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: warning: data definition has no type or storage class [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ss_request_table’ [-Wimplicit-int]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

kadmin_ct.c:5:1: warning: (near initialization for ‘ss_request_table’) [enabled by default]

Makefile:467: recipe for target 'kadmin_ct.o' failed

make[2]: *** [kadmin_ct.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin/cli'

Makefile:800: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/kadmin'

Makefile:1504: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-crypt:mit-krb5-1.12.1:20140128-072527.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

 * S: '/home/opt/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/app-crypt:mit-krb5-1.12.1:20140128-072527.log'

```

I would like to point to some interesting error (missing ebuild helper sed) before portage quits:

```
/usr/bin/mk_cmds: line 51: /home/opt/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.BvdTOQ/bin/ebuild-helpers/sed: No such file or directory

```

No clues if this make any difefrenc or such stuff is common and can be safely ignored.

----------

## ZMaroti

I found the problem, see thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-924632-start-0.html

You have to manually edit /usr/bin/mk_cmds to tix the sed path

That file belongs to:

equery b /usr/bin/mk_cmds

 * Searching for /usr/bin/mk_cmds ... 

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.9 (/usr/bin/mk_cmds)

So alternatively probably you can reemerge e2fsprogs-libs (I guess that should also fix the problem)

For me after fixing the sed path mit-krb5 compiled.

----------

## shuuraj

If gcc is pointing to the correct architecture, try to reinstall glib, glibc, e2fsprogs and python.

----------

## wonski

After reinstall glib, glibc, e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-lib and python still not emerging mit-kdb5.

SED path looks ok.

```

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib/apputils'

making all in lib/krad...

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib/krad'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -Os -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c attr.c -o attr.so.o && mv -f attr.so.o attr.so

attr.c: In function 'user_password_decode':

attr.c:204:50: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     for (blck = 0, indx = auth; blck * BLOCKSIZE < in->length; blck++) {

                                                  ^

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -Os -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c attrset.c -o attrset.so.o && mv -f attrset.so.o attrset.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -Os -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c client.c -o client.so.o && mv -f client.so.o client.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -Os -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c code.c -o code.so.o && mv -f code.so.o code.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../../include -I../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -Os -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c packet.c -o packet.so.o && mv -f packet.so.o packet.so

packet.c: In function 'krad_packet_new_request':

packet.c:50:67: error: 'id' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Werror=maybe-uninitialized]

 #define pkt_id_set(p, v) (*(uchar *)offset(&(p)->pkt, OFFSET_ID)) = v

                                                                   ^

packet.c:256:11: note: 'id' was declared here

     uchar id;

           ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

Makefile:849: recipe for target 'packet.so' failed

make[2]: *** [packet.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib/krad'

Makefile:933: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib'

Makefile:1504: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## shuuraj

Please post this log here.

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log
```

----------

## Checko55

Hi,

I have the same problem since a few days.

Re-compiled all the stuff mentionen above, and also tried some solutions I found. But nothing works.

SED path also looks ok.

```

error=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c realm_dom.c -o realm_dom.so.o && mv -f realm_dom.so.o realm_dom.so

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../util/profile -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=amdfam10 -O3 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c sendto_kdc.c -o sendto_kdc.so.o && mv -f sendto_kdc.so.o sendto_kdc.so

sendto_kdc.c: In function ‘service_fds’:

sendto_kdc.c:380:56: error: ‘curtime’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Werror=maybe-uninitialized]

     interval = (curtime < endtime) ? endtime - curtime : 0;

                                                        ^

sendto_kdc.c:375:13: note: ‘curtime’ was declared here

     time_ms curtime, interval;

             ^

sendto_kdc.c:924:13: error: ‘endtime’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Werror=maybe-uninitialized]

     endtime += interval;

             ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

Makefile:857: recipe for target 'sendto_kdc.so' failed

make[3]: *** [sendto_kdc.so] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib/krb5/os'

Makefile:1089: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make[2]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib/krb5'

Makefile:933: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src/lib'

Makefile:1504: recipe for target 'all-recurse' failed

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

 * ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1:

 * ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/work/krb5-1.12.1/src'

```

thanks for help

----------

## wonski

 *shuuraj wrote:*   

> Please post this log here.
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1/temp/build.log
> ```
> ...

 

http://pastebin.com/VVym2rV7

----------

## TomWij

Can you file this bug at Gentoo Bugzilla? Read here how to write a bug report, for more in-depth details and troubleshooting steps you can read our Bugzilla HOWTO.

----------

## Checko55

Hi,

has anyone posted the bug so far or is there a solution already? Otherwise I would open a ticket in bugzilla.

The issue is driving me nuts.

----------

## TomWij

There is none for this error yet at https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=mit-krb5

----------

